# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Steriods for powerlifting

## Adrock

I've never done a cycle, but from what I gather the gains made during a cycle depend on the way you train, the way you eat and what steriods you use. I have always wondered what sort of cycles people who do juice use if they are powerlifting. Are they any different from a cycle that say a bodybuilder would do?

----------


## Kärnfysikern

I think(not sure) that many powerlifters stay on much longer and uses less dosage to be able to gain continiously for a long time. 
But thats just my guess and what I have read in a old loui simmons article.

----------


## slobberknocker

test, tren , dbol , drol

----------


## powerlifterjay

Deca for sure with the above mentioned. I would only throw in the Fina , dball ect 4 weeks out. Off season test, deca

----------


## Dude-Man

the joint benefits that deca serves up offer a particular advantage to a powerlifter.

----------


## slobberknocker

Jay, how much deca would you suggest just for joint relief.

----------


## BDTR

200-300 should do it




> Jay, how much deca would you suggest just for joint relief.

----------


## powerlifter

I use Anavar - makes me strong as he**

----------


## phreezer

Believe it or not.. eq is also good for a powerlifter to stack with. EQ increases colligen synthesis by as much as 300%.. (AWESOME for ligaments and tendons).. Combine this with deca which increases synovial fluid (AWESOME for joints) you've got a great tandom. 

Winstrol is the enemy... It may be good at adding some strength, but for the way we powerlifters train.. it will cause us WAAAYYY more problems in the long run. Winstrol actually caused cellular necrosis in the ligaments and tendons of rodents in a study I read.. Probably does the same in us bigger rats  :Wink:  .. Personaly I think winstrol has caused more serious injuries (ie muscle tears, ligament and tendon damage) than any other two Anabolics combined.

Tren is VERY good for cycling, As it helps give very good strength gains. But for some reason has an effect on angiotension and can increase blood pressure. So be careful

Anadrol (and EQ) Both of these drugs will significantly raise your RBC production. Which is actually a thickening of the blood.. .This causes a High workload on the heart.. regardless of blood pressure.. so these can be dangerous. Also anadrol cause a great deal of water retention, and will put a major hurting on your blood pressure, and it is hepatoxic.. and should not be used for more than 6 weeks at a stretch.

DBOL .. Is one of the best Steroids for any powerlifting cycle.. It's great for strength.. good at adding mass (and those god awful pumps that will make your lower back scream in agony  :Wink:  ) But cause increased water retention which will lead to increased blood pressure, itchy skin, redness of neck and ears.etc.. And like anadrol is hepatoxic and should not be used for more than 6 weeks or so.

Test.. is..was.. and will be the cornerstone for any cycle. It is king of all Anabolics and should be used in every cycle. But there are some side effects here too, increased water retention (not as bad as the orals or deca) Night sweats, heart palps, acne, and balding..

Now I'll tell you what I tell everyone..After years of using anabolics, I actually regret ever doing them...Honestly, I'd be so much farther than I am now (even considering all of the cycles that I've done)... if I would have just put as much time and effort into my workouts as I did into researching androgens.

If you still feel that you are ready to cycle.. and you are willing to take the risks. then a good first cycle for a powerlifter is this:

Week 1-4 30mg DBOL ED (split up into 3 dosages throughout the day) 500mg Test 300mg Deca

Week 5-8 500mg Test, 300mg Deca

Week 9-10 500mg test

Wait one week and you can start you PCT.

Hope this helps,

Phreezer

----------


## Kärnfysikern

Awsome post phreezer
Im running winny now with test and a diet. I hope my tendons will hold upp!

----------


## powerlifter

> Believe it or not.. eq is also good for a powerlifter to stack with. EQ increases colligen synthesis by as much as 300%.. (AWESOME for ligaments and tendons).. Combine this with deca which increases synovial fluid (AWESOME for joints) you've got a great tandom. 
> 
> Winstrol is the enemy... It may be good at adding some strength, but for the way we powerlifters train.. it will cause us WAAAYYY more problems in the long run. Winstrol actually caused cellular necrosis in the ligaments and tendons of rodents in a study I read.. Probably does the same in us bigger rats  .. Personaly I think winstrol has caused more serious injuries (ie muscle tears, ligament and tendon damage) than any other two Anabolics combined.
> 
> Tren is VERY good for cycling, As it helps give very good strength gains. But for some reason has an effect on angiotension and can increase blood pressure. So be careful
> 
> Anadrol (and EQ) Both of these drugs will significantly raise your RBC production. Which is actually a thickening of the blood.. .This causes a High workload on the heart.. regardless of blood pressure.. so these can be dangerous. Also anadrol cause a great deal of water retention, and will put a major hurting on your blood pressure, and it is hepatoxic.. and should not be used for more than 6 weeks at a stretch.
> 
> DBOL .. Is one of the best Steroids for any powerlifting cycle.. It's great for strength.. good at adding mass (and those god awful pumps that will make your lower back scream in agony  ) But cause increased water retention which will lead to increased blood pressure, itchy skin, redness of neck and ears.etc.. And like anadrol is hepatoxic and should not be used for more than 6 weeks or so.
> ...



Nice post Bro - good stuff where is the Var though ? LOL

----------


## strongNlean

anavar 
it gives great strength gains without the mass gain, so you can be stronger and stay in the same weight class.

----------


## slobberknocker

I don't know any powerlifters who take var.

----------


## synthetic

anavar with creatine

----------


## powerlifterjay

I myself never go over 400 mg a week of deca . Higher dosage is a waste for me. But i will run it for a long time. 1 gram of test a week, and at 4 weeks out start at 50mg a day of d ball, then down to 30mg.

----------


## Arman B

So you guys dont think Winstrol (Tabs) is a good starter steroid for a powerlifter? I hear its more mild than others. I have been powerlifting for about a year now naturally and need some advice when it comes to using steroids , and what kind of steroid is recommended for a powerlifter. If you guys would give me some advice I would very much appreciate it.

----------


## Nooomoto

> the joint benefits that deca serves up offer a particular advantage to a powerlifter.


Tell me about it. I made a miscalculation and ran out of deca 2 weeks before my last cycle was over...wow that sucked! I'm ordering extra for next time!

----------


## Doc.Sust

> So you guys dont think Winstrol (Tabs) is a good starter steroid for a powerlifter? I hear its more mild than others. I have been powerlifting for about a year now naturally and need some advice when it comes to using steroids, and what kind of steroid is recommended for a powerlifter. If you guys would give me some advice I would very much appreciate it.


dont bump threads from years ago

----------

